
Ask HN: Microsoft tax refund, is it feasible? - alonswartz
A common complaint from FOSS users when buying laptops pre-installed with Windows is that they don't use it, don't want it, and don't want to pay for it. The common excuse given by manufacturers is that the OS is bundled into the price (essentially for free), so no refund is possible.<p>According to Microsoft's EULA, the end user can return Windows for a refund by refusing the terms of the license:<p>"By using the software, you accept these terms. If you do not accept them, do not use the software. Instead, contact the manufacturer or installer to determine their return policy for a refund or credit."<p>There have been reports of successfully receiving refunds, others of requiring an NDA to receive a refund, litigation against manufactures for denying refunds, never ending go-arounds, and my personal favourite - being completely ignored.<p>Question is, has anyone had experience with getting a refund (my interest is from Lenovo). And, is it worth the effort to even try?
======
fractallyte
An almost identical question from 23 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1641862>

And the answer to your question: YES, if you're prepared to push for it...

------
davidw
I buy my laptops from Dell, sans OS, and they're a bit cheaper that way.
Occasionally, you can even find good ones that have Ubuntu preinstalled.

------
alonswartz
Article on Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund>

